# Rhinestone Transfers...More Cutting Edge



## bubstshirts (Mar 29, 2008)

I am looking to find a website or distributor that makes Premade Rhinestones Transfers for right now, ones that are not custom made. I have found a few websites that carry them, but I am looking for something different than the standard hearts and butterflies. I am looking for edgier designs and would prefer the higher end crystals. Does anyone know of anywhere I can find something like this??


----------



## bubstshirts (Mar 29, 2008)

bubstshirts said:


> I am looking to find a website or distributor that makes Premade Rhinestones Transfers for right now, ones that are not custom made. I have found a few websites that carry them, but I am looking for something different than the standard hearts and butterflies. I am looking for edgier designs and would prefer the higher end crystals. Does anyone know of anywhere I can find something like this??


I think I may have answered my own question I found ZBSL. Their designs are awesome! Does anyone know of any other websites like this one? I would like to have more then one option.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Matt, send charles95405 a pm he can take care of you and he is one of our own and a great guy also.


----------



## bubstshirts (Mar 29, 2008)

plan b said:


> Matt, send charles95405 a pm he can take care of you and he is one of our own and a great guy also.


 
Awesome...thanks!


----------



## bubstshirts (Mar 29, 2008)

Turns out ZBSL is not the answer to my prayers right now. First order has to be a minimum of $100 and no less than 2 of each design you choose. Not looking for that type of quantity just yet. I would like to see 2 or three and press em on a shirt first...


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

What are you looking for? You can find stones on most transfer sites. Try looking up transfer wholesalers.


----------



## bubstshirts (Mar 29, 2008)

Buechee said:


> What are you looking for? You can find stones on most transfer sites. Try looking up transfer wholesalers.


I am looking for premade rhinestone heat transfers that are edgier then most of what I am seeing. I searched the web for hours and hours and the only thing I found that is what I am looking for is DSBL, but like I stated in my previous post I only want to get one or two right now and press em and see how I like them. Their min is $100 for first order and at least 2 of each design...Looks like I may just have to go that route though...


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

I ment what type of transfer. Animals, lettering, skulls, etc..


----------



## bubstshirts (Mar 29, 2008)

oops sorry...I'm looking for skulls, things like resemble the old sailor tattoo look if you know what I am talking about..skulls, sparrows. swallows, some butterfiles but ornate ones. lettering etc


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

Okay, try pro world. They have some good stones. Also try art brand, air wave and wild side. I think x-it might have some as well. There is no min. at pro world.


----------



## bubstshirts (Mar 29, 2008)

Buechee said:


> Okay, try pro world. They have some good stones. Also try art brand, air wave and wild side. I think x-it might have some as well. There is no min. at pro world.


Thanks a lot for all the help!


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

This place also has some, maybe they will have something you can use.

Heat Transfers: Wholesale Heat Transfers,Heat Transfer Machines, 5,000 Heat Transfer Designs In Stock


----------



## Uncle John (Mar 11, 2007)

Swarovski Rhinestone Heart Swarovski Rhinestone Flat Back Acrylic Rhinestones

Try here


----------



## Kleverrr1 (May 2, 2007)

Every one is looking for edgier designs the truth is that the companies with all the new style designs don't post them on thier web sites or don't even have a website. All the designs your looking for are Ed Hardy inspired copies and due to copy right law they will not post them online. I suggest you do some leg work away from the computer maybe visit local vendor see what they have in the show rooms.

I have used and still use VSRhinestones.com some of their item are at a good price most are still high but the quality is good. As for shipping time I'm in CA. and they are TX it shouldn't take 10 Day to receive an order. That's for their marketing guy up there DirectMk. I prefer hypnotikwear.com since they have a better selection of new designs.


----------



## vvvargas (Apr 25, 2008)

It is actually somewhat difficult to find rhinestones designs that are not all the same since many of the US vendors purchase overseas and resell here. Your best bet is read the company information profile for the companies you are considering using and look for statements like "American made". That would normally mean that all of the transfers available on the site are mostly like originals and will not be found in mass quanity.

You definately want to sample before you buy, element quality varies dramatically by vendor.
http://www.vsrhinestones.com


----------



## Kleverrr1 (May 2, 2007)

You try any of these guys

JJMOTIFF.com
EURIOT - Premium Rhinestone Design
Home page
Rhinestone Rags Home Page
www.zbsl.com

and of course all the regulars already have links on the side there.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

I just went to zbsl and they have no images of most of their work. Not good.


----------



## bubstshirts (Mar 29, 2008)

Kleverrr1 said:


> You try any of these guys
> 
> JJMOTIFF.com
> EURIOT - Premium Rhinestone Design
> ...


 
Have you ever ordered from JJMOTIFF before?


----------



## bubstshirts (Mar 29, 2008)

Buechee said:


> I just went to zbsl and they have no images of most of their work. Not good.


go to zbsl.net instead you will be able to see all the designs


----------



## Kleverrr1 (May 2, 2007)

I found a new smaller rhinestone wholesale website check it out !!! 

Hypnotik Rhinestone Designs — Hotfix Rhinestone Motifs


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

Who are they? The site is kind of small. They only have 12 designs up. I did see where they said more on the 26, guess we'll have to see what happens.


----------



## bubstshirts (Mar 29, 2008)

This site looks pretty good but like you said very small. This site seems like it tells you that some of the designs are a combo of rhinestones and rhinestuds etc. I know in the past I have ordered designs that claim to be swarovski and then when I get them 2/3 are regular rhinestones and a hand full are swarovski!


----------



## macpk01 (Mar 21, 2008)

I love this site, it is very helpful! Thanks guys, I was looking for the same thing and it just came to me check t-forums!


----------



## bob emb (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi All,

Well it has finally come, our CAMM rhinestone robot. Just got the compressor online yesterday. It is very quiet, it is a scroll rotary type compressor. It makes about as much noise as a 
exhaust fan over your cooktop. The rest of the stuff 100 gal air tank and air dryer hopefully will be up and running in about 1 week. 

Bob


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Bob...did you look at the roland EGX350. I use it and makes very little noise and easy to make templates for re-use or sale...or custom designs as well..


----------

